# Little battery Tip



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

I read and tested if your batteries die....A AA AAA C AND D put them in the fridge and they recharge 30-40%...I tried and hell yea ity works


----------



## Desert Marine (Nov 20, 2012)

It only works for a short duration and you'll be fortunate to get a 3rd cycle from it, but yeah use it up while you can.


----------



## Gman303 (Jul 9, 2012)

That's good to know!


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Yea i mean, its something.. lol :0)


----------



## Mr Ed (Dec 29, 2012)

Does it work with all dry cells? Or just alkaline.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

you know what i dont know lol


----------

